# Mountain lion?



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok where I live there is supposedly no mountain lions. I had a VERY close encounter with one ( not a bob cat) I found this only a few hundred yards from where I and another have seen it. Keep In mind I wear a xxl glove. If anyone can identify this I'd appreciate it. We've also had a few calves come up missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a better pic for scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol have you ever seen anything like this?


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, I'm no expert by any means, but with a tooth like that....and some calves missin'... I'd say you've got a cat or two hanging around.

We've got plenty over here in the Pacific NW. I was shadowed by one while on foot in Idaho years ago... That was one of the longest one mile walks I've ever had. My .41 mag never left my hand....


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe a florida panther? Their not suspose to be in MS either but I have seen one with my own eye's. And yes very close, almost hit it with my truck. It was huge the tail looked 4' long. Ms not far from FL and TN not far from MS. They say these cats can travel up to 200 miles.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well my encounter was face to face. I was turkey huntung and sitting next to a tree. I was calling and it came within 20 yards of me. Im just wondering if this could be from the same animal.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

mjn said:


> Well, I'm no expert by any means, but with a tooth like that....and some calves missin'... I'd say you've got a cat or two hanging around.
> 
> We've got plenty over here in the Pacific NW. I was shadowed by one while on foot in Idaho years ago... That was one of the longest one mile walks I've ever had. My .41 mag never left my hand....


 
During archery deer we can archery turkey. I walked past my gfs dad while i was turkey hunting and he said about ten minutes latter he saw the cat also.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

We supposedly don't have them here in east KY either but we have had a couple incidents with cats too large to be bobcats


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

sloboy said:


> Maybe a florida panther? Their not suspose to be in MS either but I have seen one with my own eye's. And yes very close, almost hit it with my truck. It was huge the tail looked 4' long. Ms not far from FL and TN not far from MS. They say these cats can travel up to 200 miles.




Same thing here. 

Ever want to watch a really good deer huntin video look up bayou bucks. 

LAWDF states no panthers live in LA but they forgot to tell the panthers that lol. Oh and they're Florida brown panthers not black like their coats. SMH




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

We see them occasionally around our house in south arkansas hear them panthers screaming all the time this last muzzleloading season I had to walk bout a mile out of woods in the dark with my trusty steam light with a wonderful set of dead batteries and my smoke pole in the pitch black and I heard one scream it was pretty creapy not to mention all the hog sign and pics I had been getting


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

We have em here in north la too. I've got a plaster mold I made of a paw print from this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

LM83 said:


> We have em here in north la too. I've got a plaster mold I made of a paw print from this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that picture resemble a claw from your mold?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll have to look at it. I'm at work right now. When I get home I'll post a pic for u. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

LM83 said:


> I'll have to look at it. I'm at work right now. When I get home I'll post a pic for u.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud I'd appreciate it. The the local wildlife resource hasn't been any help as they claim there isn't any here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Same thing they told me. Then I showed them the mold. They confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

So if you are in an area that claims you dont have these big cats, are you allowed to shoot one of you see one or are they protected? We have them in Northern Ontario, very rare to see one but they ARE protected, you cant shoot them.....I would if it was stalking me LOL.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> So if you are in an area that claims you dont have these big cats, are you allowed to shoot one of you see one or are they protected? We have them in Northern Ontario, very rare to see one but they ARE protected, you cant shoot them.....I would if it was stalking me LOL.


I was told it is illegal to shoot and kill one UNLESS it's threatening your life. Same applies to our Louisiana black bear. 

The cat I got the print from was about 4 miles north of the Ruston city limits, and approx 1 mile from a large subdivision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well the one i seen will be shot next time i see it. Apparently it has taken out calves and doesnt seem to be too scared of people. Thats a danger in my book.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

Clearly that is a tooth from Chupacabra


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ lmbo ^^^

Lm83 you know they caught a bear in WM about a year ago?

The panthers are pretty protected. Even though they're "not there"




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

We had one walking around town last year lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I know the pics aren't the best. I wear a xxl-xxxl glove. So that's a comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow the paw looks big enough for that to be a claw I found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

thats another good thing about texas . mountain lions out west panthers in east texas are a non game animal so all you have to have is a hunting licanse and you can kill all of them . the game wardens just wanna know where it was killed ... and mossy is the bottom side of the claw hollow it could be a black bear claw also ..


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't notice it was hollow but the center is lol. It rode in my pocket for a week or two and got broke. I don't think it's big enough for a bear is it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

I do believe that belongs to a big cat. I live at the foot of the smoky mountains and I swear they are here. I've had a couple come around my house before due to our cattle. The wildlife people won't confirm they are here cause they don't want to reintroduce them into the wild.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mountain lions walk with their claws retracted. If u find a track that shows claws, it's not a mountain lion. That's y my casting mold shows no claws. They are however more likely to attack than most wildlife. So be careful bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I plan on setting my snares. Any idea what would be good bait? I thought about " borrowing" one of my girlfriends chickens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

A chicken would work

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think mountain lions have a pretty large territory. So ur gonna try and snare it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats not a cat claw, go google some pics of cat claws... its not even close. Not sure of your wildlife up there but def bear/big dog/wolf? shape suggests one of those. you may laugh at dog comment but my dog had claws close to that when i forgot to trim his nails lol.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rolley01 said:


> Thats not a cat claw, go google some pics of cat claws... its not even close. Not sure of your wildlife up there but def bear/big dog/wolf? shape suggests one of those. you may laugh at dog comment but my dog had claws close to that when i forgot to trim his nails lol.


Ive looked up the pictures, biggest dog we have around here are coyotes and they are small. The claw/tooth whatever it is i found is much too large to be a dog. It is too curved to a k9 tooth from a dog. Wolfs are a no go here too.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

LM83 said:


> I think mountain lions have a pretty large territory. So ur gonna try and snare it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well i have some spring traps, and its almost turkey season so shoot or catch then shoot.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

in alabama we have some sort of black panther called a jaqurundi


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Only if the chicken is alive. They're hunters not scavengers. I'll make some calls Tomm I knew a guy that used to trap for a living.







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

iv saw 1 durning deer season and a 4 foot tail went behing him...


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O these chickens are very much alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Ive looked up the pictures, biggest dog we have around here are coyotes and they are small. The claw/tooth whatever it is i found is much too large to be a dog. It is too curved to a k9 tooth from a dog. Wolfs are a no go here too.


You said it had hollow underside? its not a tooth at all then. Any big birds with talons around there?. I bet my life that its not a cat claw though and maybe not even a bear claw as the profile of it seems to skinny.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rolley01 said:


> You said it had hollow underside? its not a tooth at all then. Any big birds with talons around there?. I bet my life that its not a cat claw though and maybe not even a bear claw as the profile of it seems to skinny.


No its not hollow underside, the center is hollow where i broke it.


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

baby hog tusk? lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rolley01 said:


> baby hog tusk? lol


Actually someone ive had someone else mention that, Feral hogs are moving in around here but they have stopped allowing us to shoot them because theyy say it causes them to spread faster due to hunting pressure.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Young hog tusks are short and fat. Alot like a mans rear molar. Def not a hog tusk lol. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

honda maniac said:


> iv saw 1 durning deer season and a 4 foot tail went behing him...


Yeah, out west here, we call em' longtails. Just a nickname for a cougar, mountain lion, panther or one of a zillion other names. They're gettin' bad out here and I've had several buddy's that have had a cat stalking them while in the woods.


----------

